# FR: I make him repair it - faire causatif



## ajglywakyta

ok,
to say I get the car repaired it's:
je fais réparer la voiture.
but would you say -- je fais la réparer OR je la fais réparer.

Then if you add someone to repair the car.
"I make him repair the car" is, I think, "Je lui fais réparer la voiture".
however, if I wanted to say "I make him repair it" do i say-
"je la lui fais réparer" OR "je lui fais la réparer"??

and can you explain how or why this corresponds or doesn't correspond to the placement of the direct object pronoun (for la voiture) in the first example I gave.

MERCI!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi, 
For "causative faire", the verb "faire" cannot be separated from the infinitive. 
So it is : Je la fais réparer, je lui fais réparer and je la lui fais réparer.

For the near future (aller faire), and in general with the verb "aller", it is the contrary : Always separate the verb "aller" from the infinitive : 
Je vais la réparer. or : je vais la lui réparer.

For perception verbs (entendre, voir...) it is a combination of both : you put the pronoun between the verb and the infinitive : "Je l'ai vu réparer", but if you have two pronouns, you put the agent before the verb, and the object after : "Je *l*'ai vu *la* réparer" (the L apostrophe stands for "him" and the LA stands for it : the car.

Modal verbs (pouvoir, vouloir, savoir) act like "aller".


----------



## sudest

je vais la lui réparer.
*But, this example above has not causitive meaning?*


----------



## geostan

The faire causative is treated as a unit, inseparable, except by a few words, such as negatives, or an affirmative imperative with pronouns. The following examples should clarify.

Je fais réparer la voiture.
Je la fais réparer.
Je fais réparer la voiture au garagiste/par le garagiste.
Je la lui fais réparer.
Je ne fais pas réparer la voiture.
Je ne la fais pas réparer.
J'ai fait réparer la voiture au garagiste.
Je la lui ai fait réparer. [Note. No agreement]
Je vais faire réparer la voiture au garagiste.
Je vais la lui faire réparer.
Fais réparer la voiture au garagiste.
Fais-la-lui réparer.

Cheers!


----------



## jacques songo'o

I understand that the agent is preceded by "par" or "à" in faire causitive. But which preceding pronoun would one use if the agent has no receiver? 

So if I wanted to say "I made him write", would it be 


Je l'ai fait écrire

or 

Je lui ai fait écrire


----------



## olivier68

Technically, both are possible. But the meaning is not the same. Is there any object to "write"? […]


----------



## OLN

Ce fil devrait t'être utile : FR: le/lui faire + infinitif - verbe factitif (faire, laisser, etc.) + pronom direct/indirect (accusatif/datif)


> Both constructions are indeed possible!
> 
> _Je *lui* ai fait dire oui. _ (= J'ai fait dire oui « à lui/elle »)
> _Je *l'*ai fait dire oui. _(= J'ai fait qu'il/elle dise oui)


----------



## Hildy1

ajglywakyta said:


> ok,
> to say I get the car repaired it's:
> je fais réparer la voiture.
> but would you say -- je fais la réparer OR je la fais réparer.
> 
> Then if you add someone to repair the car.
> "I make him repair the car" is, I think, "Je lui fais réparer la voiture".


Do you really want to say "I *make* him repair the car", meaning that you force him to do it? 

If so, you probably need something other than "Je lui fais repairer la voiture", which means "I have him repair the car".


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, _Je lui fais réparer la voiture_ may mean either "I *have* him repair the car" or "I *make* him repair the car."




jacques songo'o said:


> So if I wanted to say "I made him write", would it be
> Je l'ai fait écrire
> or
> Je lui ai fait écrire



Only the former is correct. The indirect object pronoun is possible only if the verb already has a direct object.

_Je *l'*ai fait écrire._ 
_Je *lui* ai fait écrire._ 
_Je *lui* ai fait écrire une chanson._


----------



## jekoh

_Je *lui* ai fait écrire _is correct but is equivalent to _Je *le lui* ai fait écrire_.


----------



## Maître Capello

I beg to differ. _Je lui ai fait écrire_ should never be used without a direct object. It is just sloppy.


----------



## jekoh

_Lui/leur_ without _le/la_ is what is usually said, it's perfectly correct.


----------



## Bezoard

Your use of "correctness" is perhaps not the usual one !


----------



## jekoh

My use of "correctness" is : _it is what people usually say, therefore it is correct_.


----------



## Bezoard

Chuis pas convaincu !


----------



## jekoh

Le Bon usage :


			
				Grevisse said:
			
		

> Dans la langue parlée, _le_, _la_, _les_ s’effacent très souvent devant _lui_, _leur_. Ce phénomène apparaît parfois par écrit, même en dehors de la reproduction de conversations courantes.[...] _Ce n'est pas la peine, je LUI dirai tantôt_ (FLAUB., Mme Bov.)



On pourra lire entre autres https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/14914805.pdf sur ces "objets latents", notamment p 73.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr, mais la langue qu'on donne comme modèle aux étrangers qui l'apprennent n'ets pas la langue effectivement baragouinée par les indigènes, de même que la morale qu'on prêche à l'église n'est pas nécessairement celle observée par le prêtres. ! Même s'il est opportun que les étrangerophones sachent aussi reconnaître la langue parlée quotidienne, il serait généralement contreproductif et même souvent ridicule qu'ils tentent de la parler tant qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas entièrement l'idiome.


----------



## Maître Capello

> même en dehors de la reproduction de conversations courantes.[...] _Ce n'est pas la peine, je LUI dirai tantôt_ (FLAUB., Mme Bov.)


Sauf que l'exemple indiqué est justement celui d'un dialogue… 



jekoh said:


> On pourra lire entre autres https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/14914805.pdf sur ces "objets latents", notamment p 73.


Si on lit attentivement ce document, on s'aperçoit que si ce tour était courant en ancien français, ce n'est aujourd'hui plus un tour standard et il est de nos jours souvent considéré comme relevant de la langue parlée. Par ailleurs, on peut y lire que l'ellipse du complément d'objet a lieu essentiellement après des verbes déclaratifs ou interrogatifs lorsque l'objet sous-entendu est une proposition, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas dans l'exemple factitif qui nous occupe ici.



jekoh said:


> My use of "correctness" is : _it is what people usually say, therefore it is correct_.


Unlike English, French is a prescriptive language, standardized by the Académie française. What people usually say is therefore irrelevant. Sometimes the majority is just wrong.


----------



## Locape

Même si ça n'est pas le cas ici, l'Académie française peut être en retard sur des termes ou des expressions. D'autres dictionnaires sont plus réactifs et entérinent des mots que l'usage a consacré. Ces derniers étaient incorrects jusqu'à ce qu'ils ne le soient plus !


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Sauf que l'exemple indiqué est justement celui d'un dialogue…


Il y a de nombreux autres exemples...   
Qui concernent « essentiellement » des verbes déclaratifs ou interrogatifs, donc pas uniquement.

Ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens de dire qu'une langue est prescriptive ou descriptive, c'est l'analyse qu'on peut en faire qui est prescriptive ou descriptive. D'un point de vue descriptif, évidemment que ce que disent les locuteurs et pertinent, ce qui n'a aucune pertinence c'est plutôt l'avis de l'Académie.


----------

